
The future of product roadmaps: Valuemaps - raxevsky
https://www.slideshare.net/raxevsky/the-future-of-product-roadmaps-valuemaps
======
prennert
Interesting concept. I feel like I agree with the concept. But I don't know if
I really got it as the presentation does not go into detail on how to build a
value map.

